# suche gute Monitor 22-23 Zoll



## Nostrasus (4. Mai 2009)

Ich suche nen sehr gute Monitor zum zocken ->Hauptsächlich (Cyrsis,FarCry,Dawn of War2),filme anschaun,zum schreiben (also es soll gut lesbar sein) mit dünne schlanke rahmen.

Da hab ich 3 verschiedene gefunden, ich weiß net so recht welche ich nehmen soll oder vllt kennt ihr noch nen bessere?brauche eure hilfe

würde bis 250 euro ausgeben, am besten 22-23 zoll und kein breitbild aber muss nicht sein, ich kann auch mich daran gewöhnen


ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - 22 Zoll - Samsung SyncMaster 2343BW

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - 22 Zoll - Asus VK222H

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - 22 Zoll - LG Flatron W2242T-PF

Mfg


----------



## chrisz84 (5. Mai 2009)

Ist halt die auch die Frage ob 16:10 oder 16:9.
Zum Zocken, Schreiben und Surfen ist 16:10 auf jeden Fall besser als 16:9. Auf der anderen Seite ist halt 16:9 besser zum Film schaun...musst halt erst mal gucken, wozu du ihn am ehesten benutzt.
Ich benutze jeden Falls gerade einen Samsung 226bw mit 16:10 und bin echt zufrieden...egal was ich damit anstelle. 
Bei einem Neukauf würde ich wohl auch wieder zu einem Samsung tendieren...da fände ich zur Zeit den T220 (22") oder den T240 (24") interessant.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Mai 2009)

chrisz84 schrieb:


> Ist halt die auch die Frage ob 16:10 oder 16:9.
> Zum *Zocken*, Schreiben und Surfen ist 16:10 auf jeden Fall besser als 16:9. Auf der anderen Seite ist halt 16:9 besser zum Film schaun...



Das 16:9 Format ist noch näher am Sichtfeld des Menschen als 16:10 - also wenigstens bei *Shootern* ist 16:9 noch besser als 16:10 - man muß sich nur kurz umgewöhnen - genau wie beim Wechsel von 4:3 (5:4) auf 16:10.

Ich kann den Fujitsu Siemens SL3230T empfehlen.

Hab ihn selber (meist als TV) und wenn ich länger Shooter Zocke dann wechsel ich ihn gegen meinen 22" aus.

Allerdings ist meine Grafikkarte fürs spielen in Full-HD nicht für Kracher wie Crysis etc. geeignet. Aber Half Life - EP2 sieht fantastisch aus in Full-HD


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Mai 2009)

Habe den LG Flatron-L227WT. Zum Zocken einfach genial, habe noch keinenen Besseren gesehen. Schwächen zeigt er allerdings in Office-Anwendungen. Die Darstellung der Schrift ist mir persönlich etwas zu unscharf. Im Office Bereich gefallen mir die Samsung SyncMaster Modelle besser, die allerdings bei den Farben (gerade beim Zocken) den Flatron Modellen hinterher hinken.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. Mai 2009)

simpel1970 schrieb:


> Habe den LG Flatron-L227WT. ..... Schwächen zeigt er allerdings in Office-Anwendungen. *Die Darstellung der Schrift ist mir persönlich etwas zu unscharf*.





Wie soll das denn gehen? Hast du ihn per VGA angeschlossen?
Bei DVI oder HDMI ist eine "Unschärfe" nicht wirklich möglich!
Außer der Monitor ist "total" falsch eingestellt oder defekt.


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Mai 2009)

Weder noch. Ist per DVI angeschlossen. Ist auch keine wirkliche Unschärfe, so dass es verschwommen aussieht. Bei den Syncmastern kommt mir das Schriftbild jedoch noch einen Tick schärfer vor. Habe auch schon alle Einstellungen durchgetestet (auch mit dem beiliegenden Profilprogramm). Sitze ich jedoch vor meinem Zocker PC mit dem Flatron, sieht das Schriftbild nicht so gestochen sauber aus wie beim danebenstehenden Syncmaster am Internet-PC.
Stört mich auch nicht weiter, da ich mit dem Flatron ausschließlich zocke. und da sieht das Bild überragend gut aus.

Hier vielleicht ein objektive Erklärung zu meinem subjektiven Eindruck: http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2008/test-lg-l227wt-teil15.html#Fazit


----------



## Nostrasus (5. Mai 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten! also ich will ein 16:10 Format monitor haben

mh mich intressiert der LG Flatron L227WTP-PF



> Die Darstellung der Schrift ist mir persönlich etwas zu unscharf. Im Office Bereich gefallen mir die Samsung SyncMaster Modelle besser, die allerdings bei den Farben (gerade beim Zocken) den Flatron Modellen hinterher hinken.


also wie gesagt ich benutze hauptsächlich zum zocken, aber wenn ich mal
surfen will oder mal was schreiben muss will muss der schrift einfach gut lesbar sein also ich leg mir kein großen wert auf schriftlesbarkeit, es muss einfach normal lesbar und scharf sein.weil es gibt manche monitoren bei denen sind die schrift irgendwie verpixelt oder man sieht deutlich püntkchen und das stört mich irgendwie



> Ich kann den Fujitsu Siemens SL3230T empfehlen



Sorry bin kein Freund von Fujitsu Siemens  hab mal selber 2 gehabt, die waren einfach zum kotzen


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Mai 2009)

das ist beim flatron nicht der fall. die schrift ist gut lesbar, keineswegs verpixelt und man sieht auch keine pünktchen. du kannst mit der mitgelieferten software auch mehrere benutzerprofile anlegen, die du je nach anwendungsgebiet (zocken, office, film, etc.) nach belieben einstellen kannst. hauptsächlich zum zocken kann ich ihn dir auch wärmsten empfehlen.


----------



## Nostrasus (5. Mai 2009)

Gut danke! ich denke werde diese LG Flatron L227WTP-PF nehmen

da gab viele gute meinungsberichten, und soll sehr gut zum zocken sein


----------



## simpel1970 (5. Mai 2009)

der l227wtp-pf ist das nachfolgermodell vom l227wt. beide sind vergleichbar, siehe PRAD | Testbericht LG Flatron L227WTP-PF
vielleicht ist ja der l227wt günstiger als sein nachfolger, da könntest du vielleicht etwas sparen.


----------



## majorguns (5. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mir leiber den Ausu hohlen, werde mir selber die selbe Version als 26" hohlenund habe nur gutes über ihn gelesen er eignet sich hervorragend zum zocken, der Samsung ist schon allein wegen seiner (fast schon zu....) hohen Auflösung ungeeignet zum zocken wegen der hohen benötigten Grafikpower.


----------

